

8 Workplace Propaganda Posters to Instill Core Values - marvinli
http://marvinli.com/2014/06/03/8-propaganda-posters-made-work-instilling-core-values/

======
PaulHoule
This is the kind of propaganda posters we have in our office:

[http://img-cache.cdn.gaiaonline.com/6d049ff5c5e075e04758eb66...](http://img-
cache.cdn.gaiaonline.com/6d049ff5c5e075e04758eb66e6fd211d/http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/UrbanAvalon/Helghast%20Propoganda/hgh_propagandaposter2copy.jpg)

~~~
marvinli
Like!

